# New to this!!



## Cbh80

Hi I am 37 and been married 13years with 3 kids!


----------



## Oceania

Hi Newbie... you and me both
Newbie that is


----------



## Oceania

I'm not sure whether that emoji is smiling or snarling...


----------



## arbitrator

*Well, a friendly "hello" is in order, as you'll both find that the welcome mat is definitely out for you, @Cbh80 and @CmonDionne ~ to the TAM Family!

Please expound upon any of your problems as you'll find that we are all are so very eager to help out here!*


----------



## Oceania

Arbitrator thank you so much for your warm welcome  Again I'm not sure about that emoji. I've enjoyed reading your posts. In fact from reading the various discussions there is a wealth of experience to draw from the TAM Family. As to my own experiences where does one start? Who doesn't have issues / problems? As I eventually find my voice and the courage to share I look forward (with some anxiety) to expounding about my own experience.

And I think this forum / site is a wonderful resource. I should also add that I could've been spared a lot of time and agony had I had such a resource at hand! Aaargh... lol (sad but true)


----------



## Oceania

Hi again Arbitrator! Just read your story (or some of it as it's very long ). I have to say again that the TAM Family are a great supportive group. I know how much your boys must mean to you as does my son to me. I look forward to hearing more from you 

Cbh80 - look forward to reading your posts!

That emoji... must find another one.


----------



## Blaine

Welcome


----------

